

UK could build 50 new nuclear plants - rjknight
http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2013/dec/21/nuclear-plants-energy-plans

======
samworm
This is a logistical impossibility. Power plants, especially nuclear ones, are
a nightmare to get past public consultations. They can eventually be forced
through if the location is right and there is government level pressure. That
might allow a small number to be built, but 50? No chance.

